# 1973 Bavaria for sale



## Fooknboomn (Mar 23, 2010)

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/2923137683.html

I am selling my Bavaria and would like it sold soon. Please view the craigslist post and ask questions if you have any. It should be showing $1200 now on the post.

Thanks


----------



## Fooknboomn (Mar 23, 2010)

The bavaria sold. Thank you to all who came out to see it and showed interest.


----------

